# tap pilot strike - UP TO DATE INFORMATION



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN FLIGHTS ARE BEING DISRUPTED WITH PILOTS AT TAP PORTUGAL HAVING CALLED A STRIKE FROM TODAY MAY 1ST TO MAY 10TH



up to date information can be foud at the TAP site TAP PORTUGAL | TAP Portugal


There is a daily list at the bottom of the page 
"Check here the mininum services established" for flights that will almost certainly be operational 

and a second list 

"Check here the flights that almost certainly will not operate"


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Siobhan.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

could be worse............your life could be at risk when the Firemen and women go on strike during, other, high demand periods of the year......Thank the Lord I live in Portugal.


----------

